# Fire at the Valley Isle on Maui



## klpca (Sep 3, 2012)

I saw this story on tripadvisor this morning. I believe that Worldmark has units in this building. Here is a link to what news there is, so far.
http://mauinow.com/2012/09/03/west-maui-high-rise-fire-forces-evacuations/


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 3, 2012)

klpca said:


> I saw this story on tripadvisor this morning. I believe that Worldmark has units in this building. Here is a link to what news there is, so far.
> http://mauinow.com/2012/09/03/west-maui-high-rise-fire-forces-evacuations/


Both Worldmark and Vacation Internationale own units at Vallley Isle.


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2012)

Hope everyone made it out safe. It looked like a pretty big fire.
We will be staying in a VI unit in December 2013.


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like it was contained to the two story commercial building next to
Valley Isle. Started in the sauna of the Maui Muscle and fitness club.


----------



## ragtop (Sep 7, 2012)

The word in Lahaina is that the resort will probably reopen by the beginning of next week.  Some areas including the pool and lobby may need additional time for clean-up or repair.  Insurance adjusters and workers have been all over the resort this week.


----------



## klpca (Sep 7, 2012)

ragtop said:


> The word in Lahaina is that the resort will probably reopen by the beginning of next week.  Some areas including the pool and lobby may need additional time for clean-up or repair.  Insurance adjusters and workers have been all over the resort this week.



Has the resort been closed this entire time? I had figured that since the fire was in the gym that residents/guests were still staying there, but maybe not?


----------



## ragtop (Sep 8, 2012)

The resort has been closed since the fire on Monday.  The fire damaged the lobby area and an alternate path to the tower has to be constructed.  Also, all the units had to be cleaned due to minor smoke damage, and the fire alarm system had to be rewired because it ran through the damaged area.  The AOAO has told owners to expect it to reopen after temporary repairs early next week.


----------

